# Normal Elderly Rat Behavior?



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

My rat is two and it seems like just within a couple of weeks he aged. Sometimes he seems a little stiff in his hind end so I've started him on a low dose of Metacam every two or three days. He also seems to be a lot more sleepy than he used to be, content to just lie around. He has bursts of energy where he runs around and acts excited. He's usually happy to just sit in my lap or rest on my shoulder, bruxing in my ear or chattering. Sometimes just being quiet.

But the getting tired thing after these short bursts of energy is what bugs me a bit.

Is this all normal aging rat behavior? He looks alert, coat is good. Appetite seems sharp.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Males are lazy to begin with, LOL. Sounds normal enough for an elderly male. As long as he is eating, drinking, coat and the rest of his appearance looks fine, you should have nothing to worry about. Just enjoy him and make him comfy in his old age


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats age slowly, others age overnight, and you realize they are "old" 

Sleeping more is very normal, as long as he's happy and active when he's awake. Thestiffness in his hind end is also very normal, especially in males. Instead of metacam, get yourself Glucosamine/Chondroiten for dogs and give him some of that. It can really help the joints.

http://ratguide.com/meds/herbals_health_supplements/glucosamine_chondroitin_sulfate.php


----------



## nicodemus (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm definitely going to get the the Glucosamine.

Regarding sleeping more, it's not necessarily that he's sleeping more so much as resting. He'll bounce around a little, climb his "tube ramp" and then rest. I guess it's mostly some energy followed by more rest than he used to.

If that's normal, I'll quite worrying.  I just love my ratty.


----------

